# Boss GT100 + FS6



## MarkSardar (Oct 31, 2017)

Good Morning Everyone,

I hope someone has an answer for my weird issue here. I have a Boss GT100 multi effect processor and recently got a Boss FS6 foot-switch. The weird issue that I am having is, FS6's switch A is controlling CTL-2 of the GT100, where it suppose to change CTL-1 . Looks like the foot switch is in reverse position. I did try to change the polarity of the FS6. Also I went back to the store, switch the FS6 & TRS Cable. I also tried with Link Cable, and still same reverse issue. 

In one word, Switch *A* is controlling *CTL-2* and *B* is controlling *CTL-1 *. It suppose to be other way around. 

I am wondering if anyone here has any idea what I am missing? Any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have a gt 100 but I have a gt 10, had a gt 8 and also own a gp-10. ( I like Boss multi effects I guess) 
There is so much control, and you can set it up rather precisely but with that control comes complexity. You may have to dig into the assigns to get this figured out. In the assigns you can assign any effect to any control. 
Also usually the fx6 controls the CTR3 and 4 - not one and two


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

A = Ctrl-2 and B = Ctrl-1 is the correct function for my GT-001.

Looking at the GT-100 manual...it doesn't have the same information, but I assume it is the same.

Here's the clue from the GT-001 manual. I'm not sure why it would be that way. You would think that they would want Ctrl-1 to be the one available if you used a single footswitch with a 1/4" mono cable. [I see it is that way, a mono switch will be CTL-1, it's the FS-6 that messes with the logic.]










It is the same for other units, like the Boss RC-300.
"NOTE: The CTL 1 assignment will be controlled by the "B" pedal of your FS-6, and the CTL 2 assign will be controlled by the "A" pedal. This is how the pedal is wired."
BOSS - Support - Knowledge Base - Knowledge Base Article

If you have the 1/4" TRS to 2 x 1/4" mono cable you can switch it around easily. Otherwise you need a cable or an adaptor. Coincidentally, I bought some parts to make such an adaptor, and looked into the availability of such cables and adaptors. I wanted one so that I could use a DP-10 continuous damper pedal as a spring-loaded expression pedal. Such cables are available for swapping left and right channels and for using one brand of expression pedals with an incompatible effects unit. Unfortunately, there was no cheap solution. I bought a Neutrik NJ3FC6 and NM3P to make an adaptor, but I haven't put it together yet.

Here's one cable I found, $30 + shipping, very expensive.
XR Polarity Reversal Adapter – Mission Engineering

I would love to chat more about these effects units, maybe start a general thread about them.

I have a GT-001, VF-1 and a BR-600, I had a GP-10 for a short time. I have a patch for bass from the VF-1 that I've set up on the BR-600 and GT-001, if you ever need one, I've posted about it somewhere on the board here. The other patches I have are to try to make the VF-1 sound like a Super Reverb.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/guitar-effects-that-work-for-bass-or-dont.151417/


Owner's manual FS-6
https://static.roland.com/assets/media/pdf/FS-6_OM.pdf

Owner's manuals GT-100
BOSS - Support - GT-100 - Owner’s Manuals
Owner's manual
https://static.roland.com/assets/media/pdf/GT-100_e03_W.pdf
Parameter Guide
https://static.roland.com/assets/media/pdf/GT-100_parameter_e02.pdf


----------



## MarkSardar (Oct 31, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> A = Ctrl-2 and B = Ctrl-1 is the correct function for my GT-001.
> 
> Looking at the GT-100 manual...it doesn't have the same information, but I assume it is the same.
> 
> ...



It's kinda strange that Boss/Roland would make A=CTL2 and B=CTL1 ! I recall when I went to exchange FS6 assuming it's defective, someone was mentioning about it. It does work in a reverse position and makes it confusing. I think I tried that patch cable you are talking about and it didn't fix the issue [Both A / B ports controls port A only]. I haven't tried that adapter yet, assuming that's the last thing in my list. Is there any settings in the GT001 OR GT100 to compensate this? 

Thanks again for both input.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you get that Link cable that shows up when I click your link, you can plug A into B or whichever side. Black TRS into the GT-100 Sub CTL-1,2, Red is Right into FS-6 A output or FS-6 B output, Yellow is Left into FS-6 A output or FS-6 B output.










[I see there is a little drawing on the back of the GT-100 that shows the tip is CTL-1 and the ring is CTL-2, which makes sense because a mono footswitch would be CTL-1, and the little drawing on the back of the FS-6 sh0ws the tip is B and the ring is A.]


----------



## MarkSardar (Oct 31, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> If you get that Link cable that shows up when I click your link, you can plug A into B or whichever side. Black TRS into the GT-100 Sub CTL-1,2, Red is Right into FS-6 A output or FS-6 B output, Yellow is Left into FS-6 A output or FS-6 B output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, I tried this cable at the store and for some strange reason, it didn't work. I can't remember the details but if I recall, it was the same issue. Both were controlling either A or B but not the way it suppose to work. I will pick and post my result back. I saw some YouTube video and I noticed it was working fine; the video was from South America (Brazil). Not sure if it has anything to do with region settings?!?


----------

